
Maybe Better If You Don’t Read This Story on Public WiFi - lobsterdore
https://medium.com/matter/heres-why-public-wifi-is-a-public-health-hazard-dd5b8dcb55e6#.uh6woaekh
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787857)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9248970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9248970)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8520608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8520608)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461206)
(7 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457167)
(4 comments)

------
Piskvorrr
Never let the truth get in the way of a good story - let's just omit all the
scary warnings about invalid SSL certificates (with even an explicit warning
about an attack in progress) that the user had to click through. Is this a
story from 2005?

